# Cystoscopy with bladder irrigation



## seslinger (Mar 23, 2011)

The doctor did a cystoscopy with irrigation of small crystal formations but didnot insert a cath for the 52005 code so I am thinking the 52000.  Any ideas??


----------



## vbrown23 (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you looked at 52001?


----------



## seslinger (Mar 24, 2011)

I did but wasnt sure because it states "obstructing clots"


----------

